# sent a book from calibre, not showing in kindle?



## T*K (Nov 9, 2009)

I converted and sent myself a book from calibre, it's been about 10min and its not showing up in my list at amazon. What am I doing wrong? Is there somewhere I have to "check" my mail.
I'm such a newb my kindle won't even be here until tomorrow


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to make sure the address that you sent the file from is on the approved list on your Amazon Manage Your Kindle page. However, I don't think documents emailed to your Kindle appear anywhere on your Manage your Kindle page.

Beyond that, you may prefer to use Calibre to transfer documents directly to your Kindle when you receive it - rather than using the email system - which is going to cost you 15¢ per megabyte transfered.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't use Calibre but I know that the only items you see on your list at Amazon are items purchased from Amazon.  Books you buy from other sites or documents you send for conversion are not going to show up there.

If you sent it directly to the Kindle, it is possible it will be on the Kindle when you get it. . .At the least it should show up once you turn Whispernet on.  

If not, it's possible that you did not send it to the correct Kindle address, or you sent it from an address that isn't whitelisted for your Kindle.


----------



## T*K (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok makes since now. Guess I should wait unti I have it to put other than amazon books on there.
Thanks


----------

